# Spiegel online: Telekom rechnet verbotene 0900-Dialer ab



## Anonymous (29 April 2004)

Unter http://www.spiegel.de/netzwelt/politik/0,1518,297628,00.html

findet sich im Spiegel ein interessanter Artikel zum Thema Dialer.


----------



## sascha (29 April 2004)

> Als Folge der neuen Regeln verbot die Regulierungsbehörde im Oktober bereits rund 400.000 Dialer. Damals waren über 60 Millionen Euro irrigerweise abgerechnet worden.



Ups, allein für Mainpean???


----------



## Aka-Aka (29 April 2004)

telekomiker schrieb:
			
		

> "Wir können nicht jeden Dialer einzeln überprüfen. Wenn uns eine Registrierung der Regulierungsbehörde vorgelegt wird, müssen wir uns darauf verlassen", sagt Sprecher Rüdiger Gräve



So wenig Ahnung kann die Telekom unmöglich haben. Das ist Volksverdummung! Und dann Werbung für ihr Schutzprogramm machen, weil Dialer so gefährlich sind.

Das ist eine absolute Frechheit!

cj

___

P.S.: Da es ja in diesem Forum genügend Journalisten gibt, würde ich mir wünschen, dass diese dem Spiegel evtl. ein paar Informationen zur Verfügung stellen. Wenn die das Thema aufgreifen, ist das ja sehr erfreulich


----------



## sascha (29 April 2004)

Man darf nicht vergessen, dass die T-Kom in vielen Fällen das Inkasso machen *muss*. In meinen Augen hat der Spiegel-Kollege die Problematik schon sehr schön zusammengefasst. 

Am Zug ist nun aber die Politik. Den ersten Schritt kann sie jetzt im Vermittlungsausschuss am 5. Mai machen. Im Rahmen der Novellierung des TKG steht nämlich auch die Frage an, ob die Registrierung von Dialern künftig gebührenpflichtig werden soll. Wenn dem so wird, werden sich gewisse Anbieter in Zukunft etwas besser überlegen, ob sie jeden Sch... registrieren lassen und damit Kohle abschöpfen, bis die Registrierung eben wieder entzogen wird. 

In einem zweiten Schritt darf dann Frau Künast wahr machen, was sie vor gut einem Jahr versprochen hat:



> "Mit dem Gesetzentwurf haben wir viel für die Verbraucher erreicht. Wir werden aber den Markt auch in Zukunft beobachten, insbesondere hinsichtlich der Preistransparenz für Telekommunikationsleistungen, und nicht zögern, weitere Regelungen zu treffen, wenn sich heraus stellen sollte, dass das Gesetz gegen die Missbräuche nicht ausreicht", so die Ministerin.



http://www3.verbraucherministerium.de/index-000A341B28941EE0A72C6521C0A8D816.html

Na dann mal los, Frau Künast...


----------



## jdocker (29 April 2004)

sascha schrieb:
			
		

> > Als Folge der neuen Regeln verbot die Regulierungsbehörde im Oktober bereits rund 400.000 Dialer. Damals waren über 60 Millionen Euro irrigerweise abgerechnet worden.
> 
> 
> 
> Ups, allein für Mainpean???



In einem Monat?
Ups Ups.

Jochen


----------



## News (29 April 2004)

Spiegel online schrieb:


> Schuld an dem ganzen Ärger sei schließlich der Anbieter der Internetseite, auf der die Dialer heruntergeladen werden, und nicht Global Netcom. Die Firma würde nur die Software zur Verfügung stellen, heißt es.



Der ist gut! Wer ist nochmal Admin-C bei diversen Seiten und vertritt einen Großteil der Betreiber rechtlich? Ich dachte immer, das sei der Geschäftsführer der GN, Anwalt Sy....aber das Call Center wird's schon besser wissen


----------



## jdocker (29 April 2004)

jdocker schrieb:
			
		

> sascha schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nochmal kurz hochgerechnet: Macht Mainpean wirklich mehr Umsatz als Ebay? Über 720 Millionen Euro im Jahr?

Ist ja irre und bestimmt eine Falschmeldung.

Jochen


----------



## Aka-Aka (29 April 2004)

sascha schrieb:
			
		

> Man darf nicht vergessen, dass die T-Kom in vielen Fällen das Inkasso machen *muss*.



Das war/ist nicht Grund meines Ärgers! Aber was da steht, klingt so, als ob die Telekom weder Ahnung hätte von der Funktion der RegTP-Datenbank (Zitat RegTP: "kein Gütesiegel" usw. usf.) noch von irgendwelchen Problemen mit Dialern nach dem 15.08.2003

Und dieses Forum ist voll von Klagen über das Verhalten der Telekom, was die Zusammenarbeit beim Vorgehen gegen fragwürdige Anbieter angeht. 

Das ist Volksverdummung.



			
				sascha schrieb:
			
		

> Am Zug ist nun aber die Politik. Den ersten Schritt kann sie jetzt im Vermittlungsausschuss am 5. Mai machen.



Die Politik war schon 2002 am Zug und sie hat versagt. Ob aus Dummheit, oder wegen falscher (?) Beratung [kein Wunder bei den Beratern] oder aus noch anderen, "denkbaren aber nicht zitierbaren" Gründen, ist eine der spannenden Fragen bei diesem spannenden Thema.

1.  Interview mit Renate Künast 2002 



			
				c't-Interview schrieb:
			
		

> c't: Welche Maßnahmen wären denkbar, um die aktuelle Flut an unseriösen 0190-Angeboten einzuschränken?
> 
> Künast: Ich meine, es muss sehr schnell etwas geschehen. Deshalb möchte ich zuallererst an die Telekommunikationsunternehmen appellieren, Abhilfe zu schaffen. Sie haben daran aus mehreren Gründen selbst das größte Interesse. Die seriösen Anbieter und die Telekommunikationsunternehmen sind gefordert, hier konsequent vorzugehen.





			
				c't-Interview schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn also im Netz ein Markt gut funktionieren soll, müssen zunächst die Anbieter auf diesem Markt dazu beitragen -– zum Beispiel durch ein Label für geprüfte Angebote.



Wie nett von den "seriösen Anbietern", dass sie dies umgehend gemacht haben:
 Pressemitteilung nur wenige Tage später 



			
				PM schrieb:
			
		

> Zu den Teilnehmern gehörten u.a. Mainpean GmbH, TELECOIN.de, EOPS AG und die iCom Media AG. Geplant ist, dass künftig ein sogenanntes Dialer-Gütesiegel die Verbraucher über die entsprechenden Internetdialer aufklärt, und sich die Anbieter verpflichten, sich strikt an die Aufnahmekriterien für das Gütesiegel zu halten. Somit werde von Seiten der Anbieter größte Verbrauchersicherheit garantiert.
> 
> (...)
> 
> My Channel, die CDU/CSU-Fraktion und auch die Dialeranbieter sehen mittlerweile darin die Gefahr, dass sich aufgrund schwindenden Verbrauchervertrauens die wirtschaftliche Krise des Internets noch weiter verschärft, dadurch ein hoher volkswirtschaftlicher Schaden entsteht und es mittlerweile an der Zeit ist, dass sich die wesentlichen Anbieter in der Szene auf gemeinsame Normen verständigen.



Also: Das war im März 2002 und jetzt frage ich mich doch, wie die Meinung der Forenmitglieder hier zu den genannten Firmen ist... "sind's gute Kind, sind's böse Kind???"

Wenn die gute Frau Künast im Jahr 2003 immer noch der Ansicht war, abwarten zu können, jaja, blabla, "den Markt beobachten" - na, dann hat meine grüne Parteifreundin in diesem Kapitel des Verbraucherschutzes eben krass versagt. Ich bin keine Legehenne, aber ich will auch geschützt werden!

cj


----------



## Rex Cramer (30 April 2004)

Tobias Huch schrieb:
			
		

> Kein Autodialer, eindeutige Preisangabe und Impressum.
> Besser ging es kaum!


Lebst Du in einem Paralleluniversum oder habe ich irgendwas verpasst? Bin ich gerade aus meinem Winterschlaf erwacht? Einer der ach so seriösen Anbieter hat sich doch just in dieser Zeit mit seinem "Besser geht´s kaum!"-Dialer so richtig die Taschen voll machen wollen, So dreist waren eigentlich nur ganz wenige und mir fallen unheimlich viele "Kunden" ein, die für Müll in unbekannten Größenordnungen eben mal 300€ rausrotzen würden. Wenn Du jetzt einen von denen in die "Die seriösesten am Markt"-Kiste packst, dann ist das doch ein schöne Aussage eines "Kenners", wie weit es mit der Seriosität der Dialerbranche her war und ist...

Ja, das waren wirklich noch Zeiten! Die Rechtsprechung war besser, die Dialer auch - Besser ging´s kaum! Für wen eigentlich?



			
				Tobias Huch schrieb:
			
		

> Das "Dialersiegel" hat somit sehr viel gebracht und auf den Dialermarkt einen seriösen Druck ausgeübt.
> Verbraucherschützer haben später sogar die Richtlinien vom Dialersiegel 1:1 übernommen.


Na, ein Glück, dass die Dialer- und Inhalteanbieter so prächtig mit dem Verbraucherschutz zusammenarbeiten. Da macht einer Wetter für schlappe 30€ und der hat natürlich vollkommen recht, wenn endlich mal einer Härte zeigt und sich nicht von der Verbraucherzentrale alles aufdiktieren lässt. Preisangabe? Wer braucht denn sowas? Das verunsichert doch nur die Verbraucher und damit würde das genaue Gegenteil bewirkt. Zumal es sich um reinen Adult-Content handelt. Welchen Jugendlichen interessiert schon das Wetter?

Der nächste beschwert sich über den Schlingerkurs der Regulierungsbehörde - Man weiß ja nie genau, wo die heute noch wegschauen und morgen plötzlich nicht mehr. Kein Respekt mehr vor dem Gewohnheitsrecht...

Kann es besser kommen? Kaum, aber manche können sich doch noch einige Veränderungen vorstellen...


----------



## Aka-Aka (30 April 2004)

Tobias Huch schrieb:
			
		

> @Aka-Aka
> Zu dem Zeitpunkt der Pressemittelung gehörten besagte Anbieter zu den seriösesten im europäischen Markt.
> Die Dialer waren tadellos.



Unter den Blinden ist der Einäugige König...?

(Zu dem Zeitpunkt der Pressemitteilung kann ich Deine Aussage nicht verifizieren, daher ein "?" hineditiert...)


----------



## Raimund (30 April 2004)

*Der seriöse Dialer.*

 
@aka-aka,

die Einlassungen des Großen T. muss man richtig einschätzen:

Selber ist er angeblich im Drückergeschäft nicht tätig, verteidigt dieses Metíer aber stets mit starken Worten.

Gruß
Raimund


----------



## dvill (30 April 2004)

Jedenfalls kennt der sich richtig toll aus.

Siehe im alten Dialerschutzforum.

Dietmar Vill


----------



## Aka-Aka (30 April 2004)

*Re: Der seriöse Dialer.*

[...nüchtern betrachtet off topic, daher gelöscht... zum Wohl!]


----------



## sascha (1 Mai 2004)

Diese berühmte FST-Versammlung ist ja mittlerweile legendär


----------



## Tonguru (1 Mai 2004)

Interessant auch der heutige Beitrag:

http://www.spiegel.de/netzwelt/politik/0,1518,297564,00.html

Ein weiter zunehmendes Problem, daß sogar Kinder mit Dialern konfrontiert werden; zwar nicht neu, aber leider auch nicht rückläufig.

Und daß das Verhältnis der Kosten zum "Inhalt" dieser Seiten immer irrationaler wird. Wer es nun immer noch nicht erkannt hat, daß hier etwas falsch läuft...

Ach ja doch, der Herr Boll von der Regulierungsbehörde.
Zitat: "Ein unverhältnismäßig hoher Preis, wie er möglicherweise im Fall waehrungsrechner.de vorliegt, könnte eventuell unter den Wucherparagraphen fallen, meint Boll. Hat es je solche Fälle gegeben? "Sind mir leider nicht bekannt." "

Ein weiteres Ärgernis in Verbindung mit im Artikel genannten Seiten:
Mir fällt immer öfter auf, daß ich bei der Eingabe eines Suchbegriffs in eine große bekannte und zur Zeit mit Börsenambitionen behaftete Suchmaschine auf Seiten geleitet werde, die mit meiner Suche entweder gar nichts oder nur indirekt zu tun haben, mir dafür aber ein nettes kleines Programm zum Download anbieten, das "selbstverständlich konform" ist (ist es das, wenn ich erst im 3. Fenster unleserlich auf den Preis hingewiesen werde?)!

Nichts gegen diese großartige Suchmaschine, aber die Raffinesse und der Einfallsreichtum der Anbieter derartiger "DFÜ-Programme" nehmen weiter zu.


----------



## Anonymous (1 Mai 2004)

*Mangelnder Ermittlungseifer*

[Tonguru schrieb:]Und daß das Verhältnis der Kosten zum "Inhalt" dieser Seiten immer irrationaler wird. Wer es nun immer noch nicht erkannt hat, daß hier etwas falsch läuft... 
[/code]

Dem RegTP kann immerhin zu Gute gehalten werden, dass es auffällig gewordenen Dialern die Registrierung entzieht und damit den Inkassoeintreibern die rechtliche Grundlage für die Forderungsgeltendmachung entzieht. Das ist eine ganze Menge und eine deutliche Verbesserung gegenüber der Vergangenheit und nützt immerhin denjenigen Usern entscheidend, die sich gegen die Dialer-Betrügereien wehren. 
Allerdings dürften die meisten Opfer sich leider eben immer noch nicht wehren, sonst wäre das ganze Abzockerunwesen inzwischen zusammengekracht.

Persönlich bedauere ich mehr, dass vom BSI, hier arbeiten wirklich gute Leute, zu wenig Aktives bei der Bekämpfung der Computerbetrügereien kommt. Aus meinem Bekanntenkreis ist mir bekannt, dass beispielsweise Mails mit der Bitte um Unterstützung i. d. Regel vom BSI nicht beantwortet werden. Es erfolgt nicht einmal eine Eingangsbestätigung. 
Wie schreibt Präsident Dr. Udo Helmbrecht auf der Homepage des BSI
u. a.: "Das BSI untersucht Sicherheitsrisiken bei der IT-Anwendung und entwickelt Sicherheitsvorkehrungen. Unser Ziel ist es, durch die IT-Sicherheit Vertrauen in die Informations- und Kommunikationstechnik zu schaffen, damit Sie die Chancen in der Informationsgesellschaft voll nutzen können."

Zum Aufgabenkatalog des BSI gehört es Sicherheitsrisiken bei der Anwendung der Informationstechnik zu untersuchen und Sicherheitsvorkehrungen zu entwickeln. Es informiert über Risiken und Gefahren beim Einsatz der Informationstechnik und versucht Lösungen dafür zu finden...  

Das BSI besteht seit 1991 und leider ist nach meiner Wertung zu konstatieren, das es zumindest bei der Lösung der Dialer-Betrugsthematik in den letzten 5 Jahren schon versagt hat. Die genannten Chancen haben dafür die Dialer-Betrüger zur Genüge und sehr intensiv genutzt, wie die Luxuskarossen in den Hofeinfahrten der gepflegten großen Anwesen vorgeblicher "Mehrwerdienstanbieter" belegen. Ein Beleg dafür, dass sich "Leistung" in Deutschland lohnt?

Sehr betrüblich finde ich die Aktivitäten, besser Nichtaktivitäten zahlreicher Staatsanwaltschaften. Angesichts des Massenphänomens "Dialer-Betrug" ist nur schwer nachzuvollziehen, dass sich der Beamtenapparat noch immer mit den Standardargumenten der Mehrwertdienstanbieter abspeisen läßt. Motto: Einzelverbindungsnachweis liegt vor, belegt die erfolgte Einwahl, Dialer ist rechtskonform, User ist verantwortlich für seinen Anschluss, diese User wollen sich nur vor der Zahlung der genutzten Mehrwertdienstleistungen drücken bzw. vor kritischen Nachfragen ihrer Ehefrauen/Freundinnen.....usw. 

Ist das noch zeitgemäß? Liegen inzwischen nicht wahrlich genug Erkenntnisse vor, was wirklich abläuft? Müßte nicht allein die Verschachtelung, Verschleierung, die vielen ausländischen Briefkastenfirmen, der belegte Einsatz von Autodialern, das BGH-Urteil, Medienberichte in Hülle in Fülle (gelobt seien die Medien) über das 
Dialerunwesen, die Tatsache, dass die gleichen Telefongesellschaften, die das Inkasso für die vorgeblichen Mehrwertdienstanbieter übernehmen, vor Dialer-Betrügern warnen und teure Schutzsoftware anbieten, endlich zum entschlossenen aktiveren Durchgreifen führen? Ein einziger PC beim BSI, daneben ein Staatsanwalt der die Erkenntnisse dokumentiert - das allein könnte schon etwas bewegen.

Wie sagte mir vor kurzem ein Bekannter, nachdem er den Einstellungsbeschluss einer Staatsanwaltschaft aus dem Schwabenland erhielt. "Oh, heilige Einfalt"! Tja, wenn die Staatsanwaltschaften auf Geständnisse der Mehrwertdienstgauner warten, dann werden sie wohl noch sehr lange vergeblich warten und die Mehrwertdienstgilde wird sich ihres gehobenen Lebensstandards weiterhin ungeschoren erfreuen dürfen.......

mfg

Paul-Merlin


----------



## Anonymous (1 Mai 2004)

@Paul Merlin

Es gibt kein  Massenphänomen "Dialer-Betrug".

Frage:

Sind die Dialer die jetzt im April von der REGTP entzogen worden sind

"BETRÜGERDIALER" ?   Wurden User dadurch betrogen ?


----------



## Stalker2002 (1 Mai 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> @Paul Merlin
> 
> Es gibt kein  Massenphänomen "Dialer-Betrug".



Sahaf: "Es gibt keine amerikanischen Truppen in Baghdad"


			
				Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Frage:
> 
> Sind die Dialer die jetzt im April von der REGTP entzogen worden sind
> 
> "BETRÜGERDIALER" ?   Wurden User dadurch betrogen ?



Sie entsprechen nicht den gesetzlichen Vorgaben. Damit tragen sie zumindest das Potential zum betrügerischen Einsatz.

MfG
L.


----------



## [email protected] (1 Mai 2004)

Ich habe aber weder hier noch, noch in anderen Userschutz-Foren gelesen, dass jemand abgezockt wurde, nachdem er dreimal OK eingegeben hatte.
Das ist denke ich ein Fakt, außer ich habe etwas übersehen.
Bei der Rücknahme der Registrierung ging es ja nur darum, dass es keine Wegsurf-Sperre gab, sondern auch nach Verlassen des Contentbereiches die Verbindung aufrecht erhalten wurde.
Ob man das jetzt als betrügerische Absicht wertet, hängt von der persönlichen Meinung ab.
Doch bei Dropcharge-Dialern ist dies ja eher zum Nachteil des Users.


----------



## Anonymous (1 Mai 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> @Paul Merlin
> 
> Es gibt kein  Massenphänomen "Dialer-Betrug".
> 
> ...



Es ist der allergrößte Schwachsinn der Regtp wegen des Spruches "aus dem deutschen Festnetz" und wegen einer s.g. Wegsurfsperre alle Dialer aus Deutschland als "verboten", "betrügerisch","illegal" darstellen zu lassen. Zumal der User immer aktiv die vorhandenen Wegsurfsperre umgehen musste. Die großen "Verbraucherschützer" (Regtp) kehrt es einen Scheißdreck, ob Verbraucher in Zukunft geschützt werden oder nicht. Mit dieser Politik der "Deutschfirmenverbrennung" läd man ausländische Firmen geradezu ein. Die millionen Euro pro Monat locken ganze Herden von Betrugsdialern aus dem Ausland ins Inland. Schöne neue Welt. Problem gelöst, keine deutschen Firmen mehr da und dann: "Na bei den Firmen im Ausland können wir nichts tun.......aber der deutsche Markt ist SAUBER." Wie kleingeistig muss man sein. Oder geht es den Behörden nur um ihrer eigenen Sessel?

Uwe


----------



## sascha (1 Mai 2004)

> Ich habe aber weder hier noch, noch in anderen Userschutz-Foren gelesen, dass jemand abgezockt wurde, nachdem er dreimal OK eingegeben hatte.



"Abgezockt" ist immer eine Frage des Standpunkts. Wenn ich 30 Euro zahle um "Contents" zu erhalten, die der Anbieter fröhlich auf kostenlosen Seiten zusammengestohlen hat (siehe Spiegel online), könnte man ja durchaus auch von Abzocke sprechen. Oder wenn ich xxx Euro dafür bezahle, mir in Wirklichkeit kostenlose Programme/Spiele herunterladen zu können. Eigentlich die uralte Diskussion, bei der ich schon immer einen klaren Standpunkt vertrete: Wenn jemand "wertvolle" Inhalte anbietet, soll er dafür auch sein Geld bekommen, völlig unabhängig vom Zahlungssystem, das er dann einsetzt. Aber wenn es nur noch darum geht, vermeintliche Inhalte zu produzieren, zusammenzusammeln oder zu -klauen, mit dem einzigen Ziel, Einwahlen zu produzieren, dann schadet das dem Verbraucher. Und der Branche übrigens auch. Und dem Internet an sich. Weil den Menschen das Vertrauen in das Medium verloren geht...


----------



## [email protected] (1 Mai 2004)

Ja, das ist klar.
Ich meinte nur, dass es hier noch keine Problemfälle mit registrierten Dialern gab bisher.
Zumindest swoeit ich das mitbekommen habe.


----------



## Rex Cramer (1 Mai 2004)

Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Es ist der allergrößte Schwachsinn der Regtp wegen des Spruches "aus dem deutschen Festnetz" und wegen einer s.g. Wegsurfsperre alle Dialer aus Deutschland als "verboten", "betrügerisch","illegal" darstellen zu lassen.


Illegal: Im Wort selbst findet sich lex, legis (femininum) - Vertrag, Bedingung, *Gesetz*.
Die Regulierungsbehörde stellt die Dialer auch nicht "als illegal dar". Sie genügen nicht den gesetzlichen Anforderungen und das lässt sich per definitionem sehr treffend mit illegal umschreiben. Das Gesetz ist blind und kennt in diesem Zusammenhang nur zwei Zustände. Es gibt kein "ein wenig legal". Insofern besteht der Schwachsinn darin, für illegale Dialer überhaupt die Registrierung zu beantragen, obwohl die gesetzlichen Vorgaben sich seit dem 14.12. nicht verändert haben.



			
				Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Mit dieser Politik der "Deutschfirmenverbrennung" läd man ausländische Firmen geradezu ein. Die millionen Euro pro Monat locken ganze Herden von Betrugsdialern aus dem Ausland ins Inland. Schöne neue Welt.


Den Scheißdreck gibst Du gerade von Dir, fürchte ich. "Ganze Herden von Betrugsdialern aus dem Ausland" würde eine Regulierung genau denselben Scheißdreck interessieren, wenn in Deutschland die technischen Möglichkeiten mit oder ohne Regulierung doch bereits vorhanden sind. Die Hände der Regulierungsbehörde sind in dem Fall zwar nicht gebunden, aber die geänderte Gesetzeslage gibt den illegalen Abzockern sicherlich nicht neue Mittel an die Hand. Wenn jetzt, wie der anonyme Gast so wirr vor sich hinphilosophiert, die "Deutschfirmenverbrennung" dazu führt, dass angeblich ausländische Firmen sich hier am "Mehrwertmarkt" plötzlich ihre Scheibe abschneiden (obwohl die Gesetzeslage wirklich scheißegal ist) und der Anteil solcher sprunghaft ansteigt, dann darf man ruhig die richtigen Schlüsse über die ach so seriösen ehrenwerten Mehrwertdiensteanbieter und deren Inkassogehilfen hier im Inland schließen.



			
				Anonymous schrieb:
			
		

> Wie kleingeistig muss man sein.


Ja, genau: Wie kleingeistig muss man eigentlich sein, solch einen Dünnpfiff von sich zu geben. Ich staune immer wieder auf´s neue über den klassischen Drückersoziolekt und den zusammengereimten Müll, der in den einschlägigen Foren publiziert wird. Die Mehrwertnummern sind deutsch und das Netz, dass verwendet wird, ist es auch. Die abrechnenden Netzbetreiber sind deutsche Firmen, die sich deutscher Rechtsprechung beugen müssen und nicht deutsches Recht beugen müssen. Wenn also die rechtliche Position der Geschädigten den entscheidenden Schritt verbessert wird, werden alle an der "Wertschöpfungskette Beteiligten aus purem Selbsterhaltungstrieb ein fürchterlich brennendes Interesse an der "Deutschfirmenverbrennung" entwickeln und das Problem löst sich von ganz alleine. Das wird nie ein Verdienst der Regulierungsbehörde sein, sondern ist letztendlich den Anbietern zuzuschreiben.

Als Geschädigter ist es mir egal, ob mein Vermögen von einem deutschen, einem spanischen oder einem nordeuropäischen Taschendieb geschädigt wurde. Der Justiz übrigens auch, so lange er mir in Deutschland in die Tasche greift. Ein Geschädigter hätte auch nur ein äußerst begrenztes Interesse daran, die rechtliche Position des deutschen Taschendiebs gegenüber den anderen zu verbessern.



> Oder geht es den Behörden nur um ihrer eigenen Sessel?


Oh, das Henne-Ei-Problem! Besagte Behörde gäbe es doch heute gar nicht in dieser Form, wenn sich die ach so seriösen "Deutschfirmen" an ganz simple Vorgaben halten könnten. Wie kleingeistig muss man denn sein, Wetter für 29,95€ anzubieten und sich dann auch noch darüber zu streiten, das "Angebot" mit einer adäquaten Preisangabe zu versehen? Da darf sich der Steuerzahler wohl bei dieser Gruppe "Deutschfirmen" für die Steuergelderverbrennung via Regulierungsbehörde bedanken, oder? Man muss die Kausalkette schon bis zum Schluss betrachten: Nicht die Regulierungsbehörde, die nicht gesetzeskonformen Dialern die Registrierung entzieht, ist das Problem, sondern Firmen, die für solche überhaupt Registrierungsanträge stellen und so die eigentliche Arbeit der Regulierungsbehörde vorsätzlich lähmen.



[email protected] schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, das ist klar.
> 
> Ich meinte nur, dass es hier noch keine Problemfälle mit registrierten Dialern gab bisher.
> Zumindest swoeit ich das mitbekommen habe.



Wenn man beachtet, dass unter den problematischen Nummern derzeit fast keine registrierten Dialer mehr zu finden sind, liegst Du mit der Aussage beinahe richtig.


----------



## haudraufundschluss (1 Mai 2004)

[email protected] schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, das ist klar.
> Ich meinte nur, dass es hier noch keine Problemfälle mit registrierten Dialern gab bisher.
> Zumindest swoeit ich das mitbekommen habe.



Du musst hier beachten (auch zu Deinen Gunsten), dass die Dunkelziffer deutlich größer ist: Es kann Leute geben, die hier schreiben und sich lediglich abgezockt fühlen und genauso kann es echte Opfer geben, die aus Scham einfach bezahlen und Hemmungen haben, ihr Problem hier zu schildern.

Es ist aber egal, wer welcher Gruppe zuzuordnen wäre. Wenn meine Einkünfte sensibel auf die öffentliche Meinung reagieren, dann sagt mir der gesunde Menschenverstand, dass ich bereits die Gruppe derer, denen gegenüber ich mich im Rahmen der gesetzlichen Vorgaben korrekt verhalten habe (,aber die sich dennoch betrogen fühlen), so klein wie möglich halten muss. Leider verhält es sich in der Mehrwertbranche aber so, dass aufgrund der Anonymität kein direkter Bezug zur "Kundschaft" besteht und die Reaktionen beweisen, dass offensichtlich auch kein Wert darauf gelegt wird. Firmen, die in einem gesunden Markt positioniert sind, würde ein Ignorieren dieser Faktoren in Windeseile das Genick brechen.


----------



## Anonymous (2 Mai 2004)

*Massenphänomen Dialer-Betrug*

Es fehlt der Mehrwertdienstleistungstruppe an Unrechtsbewußtsein.
Das ist an sich nichts Neues. Sonst würden Dialer-Anbieter z. B. nicht wertlosen Schrott zusammenbasteln und für 30,-- € pro Einwahl ins Netz stellen, um damit Schulkinder bzw. deren Eltern hereinzulegen.

Widerstand ist sachgerecht. Krokodilstränen der Anbieter, dass dann ach so schlimme Auslandsanbieter das Geschäft machen, sind heuchlerisch.

Mehrwertdienstleistungsanbietern, die sich das Recht anmaßen ihre Mitbürger auszunehmen und die Internet-User als Schafherde ansehen, die finanziell geschoren werden kann, gehört "auf die Finger geklopft".

Ein Taschendieb ist ein Gauner, egal welche Nationalität er hat. 
Gauner jeglicher Coleur gehören "zur Rechenschaft gezogen". 
Hoffentlich erkennen auch bald die Staatsanwaltschaften, dass hier ein öffentliches Interesse an der Verfolgung dieser Straftaten besteht.

mfg

Paul-Merlin


----------

